AWS is down - adrianthedev
======
adrianthedev
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
aclelland
We can't access our AWS EC2 instance which are located in the US from France
or Germany. The instances are sitting behind Cloudflare.

The error message from Cloudflare is cf-error-522 :(

~~~
aclelland
It appeared to mostly resolve itself after 15 minutes but we're still seeing
reduced req/m

[https://imgur.com/a/JAQ5B](https://imgur.com/a/JAQ5B)

------
tobiaslins
It was cloudflare.
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/)

~~~
QuinnyPig
Technically it was a global transit issue; CloudFlare just plays the role of
global observer and is well positioned to spot these.

------
shawabawa3
Is it? Cloudflare seems very slow, but ec2 looks ok

~~~
adrianthedev
I get nothing on my end. Buckets, EC2. Not even
[https://aws.amazon.com/](https://aws.amazon.com/) or
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/). Also I see
other 3rd party services not working.

